# [Diskussion zu:] Konsolen Tutorial



## The_S (2. Jan 2007)

Ansich gute Idee, dein Konsolen-Tutorial. Hab jetzt nur die 1. Seite durchgelesen und hierbei wird bereits klar, dass du das nochmal überarbeiten solltest. Ein paar Sachen von Seite 1, die mir aufgefallen sind:

- Es ist nur für Windows XP gedacht, wäre nicht schlecht wenn das irgendwo vermerkt wird
- Zumindest eine Windows-Abwärtskompatiblität kann erreicht werden, indem du Start => ausführen => bei Win 9x "command" ab Win NT "cmd" zum Erreichen der Konsole anstelle über "Alle Programme" => "Zubehör" => "Eingabeaufforderung" angibst
- Du solltest auf die Grundlegenden DOS-Syntax (Laufwerk wechseln, Verzeichnis wechseln, ausführen, Leerzeichen in Pfaden, ...) eingehen bzw. diese voraussetzen und nicht dem User erzählen er soll einfach den Ordner via Drag and Drop auf die Eingabeaufforderung ziehen. (Zumal das bei mir nur den Effekt hat, dass der Pfad zum Ordner in der Eingabeaufforderung steht, ich nicht aber dahin gewechselt bin)
- Inhaltliche Fehler wie z. B. "Im bin Verzeichnis werden später alle Programme liegen". Das ist ein absolutes No-Go
- Grammatik- und Rechtschreibfehler. Auch wenn mir die Rechtschreibung und Grammatik in Foren egal ist, sollte sie dennoch in einem Tutorial mehr Beachtung verdienen. Bspw.: "Ente" statt "Enter" oder der Satz "Sie sind in hierher gewechselt".
- Aussagen wie "Wie das geht können Sie im Internet finden" haben in einem Tutorial nichts verloren. Entweder genaue Verweise auf solche alternativen Quellen oder gleich selber erklären.

So, das wars jetzt erstmal. Aber lass dich nicht entmutigen  .

[edit] Evtl. sollte man die Diskussion über die Tutorials hier in die Plauderecke auslagern, damit die Übersichtlichkeit dieses Threads weiterhin gegeben ist.


----------



## Beni (2. Jan 2007)

[Jop, Diskussionen gehören wirklich nicht in den alten Thread *schnipp schnapp*]

Auch noch ein bisschen (konstruktive?) Kritik von mir:

- Java Dateien im bin-Verzeichnis des JDKs ablegen: nein, nein und nochmals nein, die haben dort null und garnix verloren. Man kann ja auch "javac" ausserhalb aufrufen, muss dann halt den gesammten Pfad zu javac angeben.
- "Bugs und Syntaxfehler" finde ich eine gute Idee. Da könntest du noch 100 Seiten mehr schreiben :wink:
- Variablennamen müssten nicht unbedingt gross sein.
- Etwas kompliziert geschrieben der Text, z.B. sowas ist nicht nur schwer verständlich: "Bei Fehlern im Programm gibt der Compiler (so nennt man die Eingabeaufforderung) die Fehler aus." sondern auch noch falsch: die Eingabeaufforderung ist nicht dasselbe wie der Compiler :bae:


----------



## The_S (2. Jan 2007)

Also ich hab mir das jetzt mal komplett durchgelesen  . Finde ich ja toll, dass du vorgehensweißen von anderen Tutorials, die einem als Anfänger irrelavant und merkwüdig vorkommen mögen zu umgehen versuchst. Aber ein gewisser Teil an Theorie ist nunmal notwendig. Ich glaube du programmierst selbst noch nicht lange, hast ein paar Konsolenprogramme geschrieben und meinst "Das war es, ich kann programmieren!". Als ich mit programmieren Angefangen habe (Java war auch meine 1. Sprache) dachte ich auch nach 1, 2 Monaten "Ey, du kannst programmieren, was soll jetzt noch kommen". Aber wenn man neues versucht kommt man schnell an seine Grenzen. Und es geht mir heute noch so wenn ich Code von vor ca. 6 Monaten anschau, dass ich mir echt an Kopf lang und mich frag "Was zur Hölle hast du damals für nen scheiß zusammen programmiert?".

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Du solltest erstmal selber "besser" Java programmieren lernen bevor du dich ein Tutorial setzt. Vorallem auch über den OOP teil und der Sprache an sich und die Einsatzmöglichkeiten. Lies einfach ein paar Bücher und du weißt was ich meine  .

Deinen *Schreibstil* hingegen finde ich für Anfänger gut geeignet (witzig, viele Beispiele, du kommst schnell zu Punkten die Anfänger bald wissen möchten, step by step, ...), aber bitte, bitte, bitte arbeite vor deinem nächsten Tutorial vorher an deiner Rechtschreibung, Grammatik und Ausdrucksweiße.

Aber nochmal ein Lob für dein Engagement  :applaus:  :toll: .


----------



## Beni (2. Jan 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber nochmal ein Lob für dein Engagement  :applaus:  :toll: .



Schliesse mich dem an :toll:  :applaus:


----------



## unknown_member (2. Jan 2007)

Hi, ich hab den thread grade erst entdeckt! Das Tutorial behandelt wirklich zu wenig OOP, das gebe ich zu. Die Grammatik- und Rechtschreibfehler, ich habe mich mehr auf das eigentliche Schreiben konzentriert, und da sind die passiert... An der Satzstellung werde ich auch noch arbeiten. Aber mit OOP kenne ich mich selbst nicht so gut aus, das stimmt. Wenn ihr das Thema interessant findet, könnte ich gerne an dem Tutorial weiterarbeiten. Das mit dem Hosten kam so überraschend, dass ich gar keine Chance mehr hatte, meinen Text zu überprüfen. Das war ein Fehler, das ist klar. 
Hiermit möchte ich mich aber auch ganz herzlich dafür bedanken, das ihr diesen Thread aufgemacht habt und vielen Dank für das Lob  und das Backup.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir weiter helfen würdet.


Wie gesagt, wenn ihr wollt, kann ich das Tutorial gerne bearbeiten und weiterführen.



_____
MfG, unknown_member


----------



## The_S (2. Jan 2007)

Also zuerst einmal solltest du sämtliche Grammatik, Satzstellungs und Rechtschreibfehler ausbessern. So schaut das nämlich nach sehr gebrochenem Deutsch aus und sonst nix  . Und dann würde ich an deiner Stelle immer mal wieder wenn du was neues gelernt hat die entsprechende Stelle in deinem Tutorial anpassen oder bearbeiten. Weil die Struktur/der Aufbau gefällt mie wie gesagt. Nur an ein paar Sachen muss noch gearbeitet werden. Aber je länger du programmierst desto eher werden die die Sachen selber auffallen und du kannst sie ausbessern.


----------



## unknown_member (2. Jan 2007)

Also findest du, ich sollte weitermachen?
(Dokument liegt schon heißhungrig in der Taskleiste  :wink: )

Die meisten Rechtschreibfehler hat das Rechtschreibprogramm verursacht, das ich drüberlaufen gelassen hab.  :x


----------



## The_S (2. Jan 2007)

Weitermachen zuersteinmal im Sinne von ausbessern. Aber generell kann sowas nie verkehrt sein. Es macht dir ja spaß und ich denke du lernst selbst dabei auch was. Außerdem ist es ein gutes Gefühl, wenn man etwas geschaffen hat was anderen Hilft  .

Dennoch würde ich dieses Tutorial nur als sekundär einordnen, da du dich weiterhin primär mit Java und OOP auseinandersetzen solltest. Auch um später durch deine neu erworbenen Kentnisse dein bestehendes Tutorial zu verbessern.


----------



## unknown_member (2. Jan 2007)

Um ehrlich zu sein: Ich weiß nicht einmal was OOP so bedeuten soll. Könnt (oder kannst) ihr [du] mir dazu passende Links geben? Ja, Spaß macht es mir auf jedenfall. Nur gerade solche Fehler wie Ente statt Enter hat das dumme Programm verursacht. Es kannte das Wort Enter nicht und hat es fälschlicherweise durch Ente ersetzt. Jetzt ist die Rechtschreibung aber erstmal aus.


____
MfG, unknown_member


_Edit: Die erste Seite ist schon korrigiert! :wink:_


----------



## The_S (2. Jan 2007)

Schau doch mal in unser Tutorial-/Bücher-/Links-Forum. Da findest du zu allem möglichen gute Informationen. Schau dir davon am Besten mal ein bisschen was an.


----------



## unknown_member (2. Jan 2007)

Danke für deine Tipps! Ich bastle jetzt ein bisschen weiter am Tutorial. Falls ich noch Hilfe brauch, kann ich hier ja posten. Vielen Dank! Wenn ich mal weiter bin, stelle ich es warscheinlich wieder rein. Also, warscheinlich bis bald!


_____
MfG, unknown_member


----------



## unknown_member (2. Jan 2007)

Eine Frage:
Findet ihr die Aufgaben zu schwer?


_____
MfG, verunsicherter unknown_member


----------



## The_S (2. Jan 2007)

Nein, evtl. solltest du sie genauer stellen. Aber ich denke da sind wir wieder bei der Ausdrucksweiße  .


----------



## unknown_member (2. Jan 2007)

Nochmal (falls ich dich nerv, sags einfach ):

Findest du die Tastatur auf Seite 17 unten zu unsauber?


----------



## The_S (2. Jan 2007)

unknown_member hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nochmal (falls ich dich nerv, sags einfach ):
> 
> Findest du ...



Wenn du mich die ganze Zeit fragst wie ich es finde oder machen würde, dann ist es irgendwann mein Tutorial, weil es genau so aufgebaut ist, wie ich es gerne hätte. Nimm dem tut doch nicht deine perönliche Note  .



			
				unknown_member hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Findest du die Tastatur auf Seite 17 unten zu unsauber?



Man erkennt dass es eine Tastatur ist. Von daher passts. Ich würd evtl. die Logitech-Schleichwerbung entfernen  .


----------



## unknown_member (3. Jan 2007)

Alles klar!  :wink: 


_____
MfG, unknown_member


----------



## unknown_member (18. Feb 2007)

So, ich hab jetzt ne 2. Version gemacht. Ist gleich im Netz.


----------



## unknown_member (21. Feb 2007)

So, jetzt ist das neue Tutorial online. Schaut's euch mal an, wenn ihr lust habt.


----------



## unknown_member (4. Mrz 2007)

Schade, interessiert sich warscheinlich niemand mehr dafür...


----------



## Xams (11. Jun 2007)

wenn du mir verraten würdest wo ich es finde???


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Jun 2007)

Hier ist's mit drin


----------

